# Looking for my first hardtail



## jwtiger69 (Aug 24, 2020)

I know these post come up all the time so sorry... I am looking at getting my first hardtail mountain bike. So far I have 3 that fit a lot of what I am looking at. They are:

Specialist fuse comp
Marin San Quentin 3
Norco S2 HT

These are all around my budget. I know the fuse is lower with some of the components. I haven’t been able to find much on the norco yet for reviews. I am in not big hurry to get it as I know most shops in my area are out. That has already been confirmed by email. I like the idea of a 29er but I have seen lots of good reviews about the Marin. Just not sure how I feel about the 27.5s? Does anyone have some options or something else with my rough budget of 1500-2000( possibly over)? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Nada (Mar 1, 2017)

jwtiger69 said:


> I know these post come up all the time so sorry... I am looking at getting my first hardtail mountain bike. So far I have 3 that fit a lot of what I am looking at. They are:
> 
> Specialist fuse comp
> Marin San Quentin 3
> ...


2021 Giant Fathom 2 (27.5) and Fathom 29 2 have really good modern geometry for general trail riding. Assuming giant's own fork turns out to be decent, they're a hell of a bargain too.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Giant Fathom 29 2 doesn't have good modern geometry. 69* head tube angle is steep. 441 reach for a Large is short. 442 chainstay is long. 
Compare that to the Fuse Comp 29.- 66.5* head tube angle is slack. 460mm reach for a Large. The Fuse comes with 29mm width rims vs 25mm for the Fathom. Even wider would be my wish.

A frame to look at is the Banshee Paradox V3
https://www.bansheebikes.com/paradox-v3
Here's a YT channel with builds and reviews of different hardtails.
https://www.youtube.com/c/hardtailparty/videos


----------



## La Nada (Mar 1, 2017)

eb1888 said:


> Giant Fathom 29 2 doesn't have good modern geometry. 69* head tube angle is steep. 441 reach for a Large is short. 442 chainstay is long.
> Compare that to the Fuse Comp 29.- 66.5* head tube angle is slack. 460mm reach for a Large. The Fuse comes with 29mm width rims vs 25mm for the Fathom. Even wider would be my wish.
> 
> A frame to look at is the Banshee Paradox V3
> ...


Not sure what geo chart you keeping looking at but the head tube angle is 66 and the reach is 470 on a large.
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/fathom-29-2-2021


----------



## La Nada (Mar 1, 2017)

And 30mm rims


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

eb1888 said:


> Giant Fathom 29 2 doesn't have good modern geometry. 69* head tube angle is steep. 441 reach for a Large is short. 442 chainstay is long.
> Compare that to the Fuse Comp 29.- 66.5* head tube angle is slack. 460mm reach for a Large. The Fuse comes with 29mm width rims vs 25mm for the Fathom. Even wider would be my wish.
> 
> A frame to look at is the Banshee Paradox V3
> ...


So I take it the $11,000 Trek Supercaliber 9.9 race bike is out of date with a 69 degree HTA and 29x2.2" tires?

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...iber-9-9-xx1-axs/p/33448/?colorCode=red_black


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Battery said:


> So I take it the $11,000 Trek Supercaliber 9.9 race bike is out of date with a 69 degree HTA and 29x2.2" tires?
> 
> https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...iber-9-9-xx1-axs/p/33448/?colorCode=red_black


I wouldn't ride it~~

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ Morris (Jul 4, 2020)

Depends on what your riding goals are. Of the bikes you listed, the Fuse is the most versatile for all-around use. The San Quentin is going to be best for riding park with bermed corners, jump lines etc. The Norco will likely come into it's own if you plan to spend a lot of time pointed downhill in rougher terrain. 

As a hardtail enthusiast, I like 29ers, but getting geometry and bike fit correct is more important that wheel size or component spec. 

I recently built a Sonder Signal St. It's arguably the best trail bike I've owned. I believe they have a couple build specs in your price range. It's has similar geometry to the Specialized fuse.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Battery said:


> So I take it the $11,000 Trek Supercaliber 9.9 race bike is out of date with a 69 degree HTA and 29x2.2" tires?
> 
> https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...iber-9-9-xx1-axs/p/33448/?colorCode=red_black


This is a joke. Of course it's out of the range of current preferred geo for even race bikes. I wouldn't ride it even if I was racing except for flat track.

You guys are right on the Fathom. I was looking at 2020 geo. 
2021 is a better bike. 66*, 470, 170 crank arm, 75* seat tube angle, 30mm inner rim wheels.
Now someone needs to ride it to see about compliance and the fork.


----------



## jwtiger69 (Aug 24, 2020)

AJ Morris said:


> Depends on what your riding goals are. Of the bikes you listed, the Fuse is the most versatile for all-around use. The San Quentin is going to be best for riding park with bermed corners, jump lines etc. The Norco will likely come into it's own if you plan to spend a lot of time pointed downhill in rougher terrain.
> 
> As a hardtail enthusiast, I like 29ers, but getting geometry and bike fit correct is more important that wheel size or component spec.
> 
> I recently built a Sonder Signal St. It's arguably the best trail bike I've owned. I believe they have a couple build specs in your price range. It's has similar geometry to the Specialized fuse.


Overall goals are to be able to do a little of everything. At some point I will be riding with a friend who used race endro. Will a hard tail be able to keep up with his 6-7k bike probably not. Sadly I can't afford a decent full sus bike. I am just looking to find a few decent bike that is capable. I do not know if that makes sense?

I think I would prefer a 29er. The fuse is near the top of my list. But looking at the norco it seems like it has some better components. My budget isn't huge by any means but I just want to make sure it has features and components that I shouldn't have to worry about as I would have a hard time replacing them. Again I hope that makes since?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Agree with the post above, the first thing is finding which one fits your body. The best parts won't help you if the bike doesn't fit you. Plus parts wear/break. Some of the latest parts are nice to have and make the riding somewhat "better" ,I started mountain biking before suspension . Had fun then ,still fun now.


----------



## Karmatp (Feb 7, 2020)

The fuse is the perfect modern hardtail imho, get the expert if your worried about components.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The steel version of this would make a good build.-


----------



## AJ Morris (Jul 4, 2020)

jwtiger69 said:


> Will a hard tail be able to keep up with his 6-7k bike probably not. Sadly I can't afford a decent full sus bike. I am just looking to find a few decent bike that is capable. I do not know if that makes sense?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's going to depend primarily on the terrain and what sort of skills toolkit you can put together...

A focus on building those skills should be your primary objective. I also feel it's worth mentioning that lower cost spec does not automatically entail less capability.

As it happens, I also have a steel Middlechild, but for ninety percent of the riding I do, my new Sonder (or something like the Fuse) is actually the better bike. At some point you just have to accept the limitations of the hardtail, and just slow down a smidge and enjoy yourself.


----------



## jwtiger69 (Aug 24, 2020)

^. Thanks for the reply! The fuse is still the top of my list. All in all this is my first bike and it should be something to learn on. I just want to make sure there isn’t anything I could be missing out on if I can up my budget. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fuse Comp.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

The Fuse Comp was my first hardtail (and first MTB, so grain of salt). I never found myself particularly confident on it, even with practicing some skills to build up my confidence (I'm a roadie). I've recently picked up an Epic Comp and readily felt more comfortable on the trails. I'm sure it has something to do with the geometry, but I'll let someone smarter than me chime in about that stuff, lol.


----------



## Raider47 (Apr 29, 2012)

There is a video I liked called "5 trail worthy mountain bikes under 1200"
That's a bit under your budget but most of the bikes can be had with better specs in your price range. (the Marin San Quentin is on the list)


----------



## Lady (May 8, 2018)

Just out of curiosity. 
Why Fuse and not Chisel?
The new Chisel is a bomb, much lighter than Fuse as well. And has a better frame. A1 vs M5/


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Chisel has steeper 68 head tube angle vs 66. Shorter reach. Less travel from a 30 vs 32mm fork. Skinnier rims. 
Fuse is more trail for rocks, roots, jumps, downs.
Chisel isn't


----------



## jwtiger69 (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks all the replies. The fuse comp has been at the top of my list and that will probably what I end up with. I just need to find some time and a shop that has one so I can go ride it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

